
Quantcast Shakes Up Online Ad-Targeting Model - Shakescode
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB124684239585598449.html
======
FluidDjango
Well the adage.com folks are also charging for info.

And the "detailed" article at
[http://www.mediapost.com/publications/?fa=Articles.showArtic...](http://www.mediapost.com/publications/?fa=Articles.showArticle&art_aid=108887)
is short, but says:

"Typically, marketers buy audiences and behavioral categories defined by
publishers and ad networks. Quantcast, however, is offering them the
opportunity to use their own data to define their target audience, and then to
buy it directly in real-time."

...which doesn't say much to me.

------
Shakescode
Unfortunately, I have trouble finding _details_ about their approach except
through _paid_ subscription to wsj.com

If anybody knows more about Quantcast or their approach (or has read full
article), maybe you could let us know if what they're doing can teach us
anything?

[ see also: <http://www.quantcast.com/target.com> ]

